# Tips Center Insiders



## tips.center (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everobody!
At the beginning I would like you all to welcome and invite you to make money through gambling joint. In fact, I do not have any web page, since every analysis of matches does not allow me to find a free moment to address the Internet servise.
In this topic I intend to give my personal insider's. This will be a test picks with the average rate. After the better picks, please contact me: tips.center @ yahoo.com. Price and method of payment to be negotiated.
It is time to start typing.

Avellino-Aversa Normanna  1 @ 1.80
Manchester Utd - Arsenal  1 @ 1.85


----------



## tips.center (Dec 14, 2010)

Avellino-Aversa Normanna 1 @ 1.80
Manchester Utd - Arsenal 1 @ 1.85


Today's picks: 
Hartlepool - Yeovil   1 @  1.95
Darlinghton - Tamworth    1  @ 1.70
Grimsby - Kettering X.p.p @ 2.10


----------



## tips.center (Dec 15, 2010)

Hartlepool - Yeovil 1 @ 1.95
Darlinghton - Tamworth 1 @ 1.70
Grimsby - Kettering X.p.p @ 2.10 cancelled

Today i prefer to test:
Seongnam - Inter 2 @ 1.65
Besiktas-Rapid Vienna  1 @ 1.60
Teruel - Sporting Mahones   1  @ 1.80


----------



## tips.center (Dec 16, 2010)

Seongnam - Inter 2 @ 1.65
Besiktas-Rapid Vienna 1 @ 1.60
Teruel - Sporting Mahones 1 @ 1.80

16/12:
Debrecen-Sampdoria  2 @ 2.50
Salzburg - Lech    1 @  2.10
PSV - Metallist over 2,5 @ 1,85


----------



## tips.center (Jan 30, 2011)

http://center-tips.blogspot.com/

Now here you can find my fixes and insders.

GL!


----------

